# Small transducer for lowrance elite ti-9



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I’d think the small 83/200 hz Lowrance transducer would work, but you should call them to be sure. 

https://www.amazon.com/Lowrance-HST-WSBL-Transom-Mount-Transducer/dp/B000KKB5YK

It will provide the “downscan” images that look like a photo in addition to the regular sonar chart. Not sure if you’d have to change any settings on your machine, and how the totalscan icons would work.


----------

